# andalucia to Madrid - Train?



## adiep (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Guys, trying to find out the cost of the train from either Saville -> Madrid or Malaga -> Madrid and cant seem to get the info.


Does anyone know a site that has this info? The RENFE site seems to be broken.

Im just after some idea of how much it will cost for 2 people and a child.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

adiep said:


> Hi Guys, trying to find out the cost of the train from either Saville -> Madrid or Malaga -> Madrid and cant seem to get the info.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know a site that has this info? The RENFE site seems to be broken.
> ...


My OH looked into this a while ago, but he cant remember where he looked, however, he said it was really dear. It was on the AVE train. He worked out that it was much cheaper to go from Malaga to madrid on the coach

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Renfe and www.alsa.es will give you all the info you want (both sites working)


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You might however find that a flight is cheaper! At certain times there are great offers Cheap flights: compare prices, find airline tickets - Skyscanner USA


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes flights can be cheaper, tho IMO the AVE is much more comfortable and if you dont like flying its fantastic. Plus they usually show a film (tho not always very good ones lol). You can often get a cheaper ticket if you book well in advance and especially if you go early morning.

Caz.I


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Last time I used the RENFE site it worked but was confusing. The cost, I found, was quite high and it took about 4 hours from Jaén our nearest station (an hour away) in the direction of Madrid, but then I am not on the AVE route. This may change when the line to Granada is completed but it takes nearly an hour to get to Granada in the first place so not a great advantage. 

For two adults and a child from here it would be cheaper and quicker by car (4hrs point to point including a stop)


----------



## adiep (Jan 10, 2010)

Were trying to get to Madrid airport, does AVE go directly to the airport?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No, the AVE is a superb service as others have said but does not go to the airport. You would go to Atocha, get a metro to Nuevos Ministerios and then a 1 euro 50 direct train to Barajas.


----------



## adiep (Jan 10, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Last time I used the RENFE site it worked but was confusing. The cost, I found, was quite high and it took about 4 hours from Jaén our nearest station (an hour away) in the direction of Madrid, but then I am not on the AVE route. This may change when the line to Granada is completed but it takes nearly an hour to get to Granada in the first place so not a great advantage.
> 
> For two adults and a child from here it would be cheaper and quicker by car (4hrs point to point including a stop)


The site doesnt work... try from here Renfe Timetables and Prices

Just opens a new window that's the Spanish version of the original page.

Has to be said, this is a typical experience when using spanish websites, theire all bloody rubbish.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

What do you mean, "The site does not work"? This IS the RENFE official site


----------



## adiep (Jan 10, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> What do you mean, "The site does not work"? This IS the RENFE official site


The search function that returns the times and costs of trains doesnt work


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

It does for me. Have you cleared your cache? 

Renfe


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I just tried it 2 minutes ago and it worked perfectly:
renfe com (with the usual www in front and the dots in proper places)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I just tried it 2 minutes ago and it worked perfectly:
> renfe com (with the usual www in front and the dots in proper places)


you mean Renfe?

you can post the whole link here

just click on the icon that looks like the world with a paperclip on it, put in the web addy & click 'OK'


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> you mean Renfe?
> 
> you can post the whole link here
> 
> just click on the icon that looks like the world with a paperclip on it, put in the web addy & click 'OK'


It wouldn't let me put a URL in because I hadn't done sufficient mileage at the time (only four posts)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> It wouldn't let me put a URL in because I hadn't done sufficient mileage at the time (only four posts)


wow - where did you find that out?

I thought that meant links in sigs


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> wow - where did you find that out?
> 
> I thought that meant links in sigs


It rejected my post until I had virtually stripped it of anything that looked like a URL


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> It rejected my post until I had virtually stripped it of anything that looked like a URL


learn something every day


----------

